# Ryse : Son of Rome



## iceman. (19 Novembre 2013)

Volevo chiedere se è un'esclusiva della One o c'è anche per 360.
Mi sembra carino..


----------



## esjie (19 Novembre 2013)

Mi sembra una figata, dubito lo facciano per 360.


----------



## iceman. (19 Novembre 2013)

Niente, esclusiva XboxOne, peccato.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (19 Novembre 2013)

Appunto, sembra ...


----------



## iceman. (19 Novembre 2013)

L'hai provato ?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Novembre 2013)

Le preview lo hanno stroncato senza pietà, però le recensioni ancora devono uscire.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (19 Novembre 2013)

So per certo che non è un granché ....
Comunque aspettiamo l'uscita


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Novembre 2013)




----------



## er piscio de gatto (21 Novembre 2013)

Un disastro secondo tutti. Grafica folle e basta


----------



## juventino (21 Novembre 2013)

Spaziogames gli ha dato 5/10. Delusione tremenda, aveva veramente tutte le potenzialità per spaccare.


----------



## BB7 (21 Novembre 2013)

Tra una mezz'oretta ci sarà anche il PlayLive sul canale YT di SpazioGames per chi è interessato


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Novembre 2013)

Non so se avete notato nella pubblicità che fa su Mediaset fa vedere un personaggio del gioco che è il sosia di Galliani


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Non so se avete notato nella pubblicità che fa su Mediaset fa vedere un personaggio del gioco che è il sosia di Galliani



E' verooo XD ci son rimasto fregato già due volte XD


----------



## er piscio de gatto (21 Novembre 2013)

La campagna principale due sei ore. SEI.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (21 Novembre 2013)

E lo sapevo che era una ****** ...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Novembre 2013)

Ho visto alcuni video su youtube e mi sembra un gioco da paura invece D:
Di solito me ne sbatto altamente delle recensioni che si trovano in giro...


----------



## Butcher (22 Novembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> La campagna principale due sei ore. SEI.



Lapiderei i produttori con il loro stesso gioco.


----------



## admin (22 Novembre 2013)

Everyeye gli dà un bel 7,5


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Novembre 2013)

Il senso di integrare un comparto grafico pazzesco in un gameplay del cacchio?
Credo sia il solito gioco di inizio generazione creato col solo scopo di mostrare le potenzialità della nuova console.


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Novembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Everyeye gli dà un bel 7,5


E pensare che ci lavoravo  . Comunque Everyeye è tra i tanti siti che ha dato un voto altissimo a FIFA 14.


----------



## admin (22 Novembre 2013)

Un gioco del genere sviluppato dai Santa Monica (quelli di God of War) sarebbe stato una roba EPICA.


----------



## juventino (22 Novembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Un gioco del genere sviluppato dai Santa Monica (quelli di God of War) sarebbe stato una roba EPICA.



Lo penso anch'io. È veramente un peccato comunque che uno scenario stupendo come l'antica Roma venga sprecato così.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Novembre 2013)

I produttori devono capire che al giocatore interessa di più il coinvolgimento e la longevità piuttosto che la texture in più sulla fibia della cintura dell'armatura del soldato dell'esercito in lontananza


----------



## admin (23 Novembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> I produttori devono capire che al giocatore interessa di più il coinvolgimento e la longevità piuttosto che la texture in più sulla fibia della cintura dell'armatura del soldato dell'esercito in lontananza



Il fatto è che, alla "prima" della next gen, dovevano stupire con effetti speciali. Dal punto di vista grafico, naturalmente. 

Comunque leggo di gente arrivata già a metà che lo ritiene bellissimo.


----------



## vota DC (23 Novembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Spaziogames gli ha dato 5/10. Delusione tremenda, aveva veramente tutte le potenzialità per spaccare.



Prendeva 10 e lo compravano solo quelli che avevano l'xbox. Queste esclusive sono una zappa sui piedi per ogni gioco, al massimo aiutano la piattaforma in maniera infinitesimale.


----------



## Livestrong (23 Novembre 2013)

Rosicavo di bestia nel vedere il trailer, mi avete tirato su di morale


----------



## juventino (23 Novembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che, alla "prima" della next gen, dovevano stupire con effetti speciali. Dal punto di vista grafico, naturalmente.
> 
> Comunque leggo di gente arrivata già a metà che lo ritiene bellissimo.



Ammazza già metà gioco in un giorno 
Comunque nonostante il mio interesse sia calato considerevolmente (quando vidi il trailer dell'E3 ero parecchio seccato del fatto che fosse esclusiva Xbox One) devo dire che è un titolo che mi incuriosisce ancora e che probabilmente vedrò di provare in futuro.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Novembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che, alla "prima" della next gen, dovevano stupire con effetti speciali. Dal punto di vista grafico, naturalmente.
> 
> Comunque leggo di gente arrivata già a metà che lo ritiene bellissimo.




Chiaro, ma io parlavo un po' in generale. Non ci son quasi più giochi molto longevi oltre le 30 ore, e visto quello che costano è davvero un insulto


----------

